# Marr trawler Fleetwood funnel colour



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Does anyone know what the funnel colours were of Fleetwood based Marr trawlers in about 1908 please?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, 
Try Contact | The Bosun's Watch They may be able to help.
regards
Roger


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> Try Contact | The Bosun's Watch They may be able to help.
> regards
> Roger


Hello Roger,
Thanks, I have just sent my query to them via the link.
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

House flags and funnels, trawlers, series 6, shows all red with black topping but does not give a date.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

saltybobuk said:


> House flags and funnels, trawlers, series 6, shows all red with black topping but does not give a date.
> Bob


Thanks for replies and help. Jim, of The Bosun's Watch has been able to confirm red with black top.
Bob


----------

